# Coaching alternative help please.



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have gotten myself into somewhat of a bind. I hired a coach and have used him for the last three months. I must say he has really changed my level. I went from a 200 FTP to 235 FTP in three months. I really worked my butt off and got on a good program. 

Well just found out that my company is losing the contract that I was working under and now I have just found a new job at a much lower pay rate. I don't think I can afford my coach anymore as it is just extra cash I won't have. Family comes first if you know what I mean.

So my question is there any alternative that I can do myself?

1. Trainer road with sufferfest video's 10 bucks a month?
2. Golden Cheetah (Have no idea how to use it)??
3. I purchased Training with Power and read it. Got a Basic understanding. 
4. Any online forums that I can upload my number's too and have them reviewed for free?
5. Any new site that offers free coaching for new coaches trying to prefect there craft?

Really anything that I can do to save a little money and still get the benefit of a coach or close to it.

I talked to my coach and he won't come down in price, really he doesn't need to, he has plenty of people seeking his services. I have checked around my area and still can't find anyone cheap enough to go with. 

So basically, what is the best way to get coaching if you are a poor guy and cannot afford a coach?

If I ever start making more money I will defiantly go back with him, he was a great coach.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Golden Cheetah is good. There are tons of tutorials on how to navigate it. As far as free reviewing of numbers, I dunno. But, if you take what you did over those three months and analyze it, you should be able to understand what you did and how your body responded. It might be able to just start training on your own and use the extrapolated info to help keep you on track. I know a few people who do just that.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

What would be your budget for coaching?
I'm looking around myself and around $20/w is the cheapest with power analysis so far.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Get a copy of Joe Friel's, "The Cyclist's Training Bible". Buy a training diary, and plan out a program yourself.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

swuzzlebubble said:


> What would be your budget for coaching?
> I'm looking around myself and around $20/w is the cheapest with power analysis so far.


I could do $20.00 I was paying 125.00 but had a ton of interaction. Where did you find it for $20? Do they also give you a basic plan??

Thanks.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Hyder said:


> I could do $20.00 I was paying 125.00 but had a ton of interaction. Where did you find it for $20? Do they also give you a basic plan??
> 
> Thanks.


Have not contacted or used these. But am building a short-list for future use. Of the ones that list pricing, dbd might suit you best?


> The common definer amongst the majority of coaching companies is coaching levels based upon communication length. I have come to the realization that this is not the way I want to have DaybyDay Coaching coaches work with athletes. Communication is the key behind any successful coach-athlete relationship and this needs to be made available as necessary. The DaybyDay levels are based on the amount of flexibility required by the athlete, response time, and the frequency of the review of training files. The higher the level, the more fine tuning that is available to the athlete, resulting in the best gains and fairness for all.


dbd Coaching Services
Bike Fit, Tailor-Made Cycles, Training. Melbourne Australia - Coaching
Cycling Coaching- Powerlab
Coach Ferg's Website


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Can you not simply take the last three month's training plans and reuse them?

I had a coach for five years and every year the training schedule format stayed essentially the same, simply increasing in time and duration. 

Training is actually really simple. We over-complicate it by a ton but for someone at your level, virtually any consistent training is going to help you improve. 

I'd say to simply get your previous month's schedules and repeat them with maybe a tweak here or there.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

runabike said:


> Can you not simply take the last three month's training plans and reuse them?
> 
> I had a coach for five years and every year the training schedule format stayed essentially the same, simply increasing in time and duration.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that, but I have a different goal coming up in November and he was going to change my plan around for me. I have been doing a lot of VO2 Max stuff and I have a 111 mile at the end of November and was going to start training a bit different. Not really sure what that was going to be.


----------

